# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  سيدة جنوني

## max_11

أعشقك بالقلم و حروفي  
أنقطها ر صاصا يدوي على الصفحات  
و بين أصابعي أنسج خاطرة  
....مـــــــن نـــــــــــــــــــار...  
أعشقك بدم يجري في..  
...خلجان أشعاري.....  
و قلب لا ينحني الا لجمال  
روحــــــــــك تأســـــــــرني  
أعشقك بالدمع.....و الدمع  
في العشق.....جوهر خـالـص  
أعشق بالروح و خـــاطـري  
ملكتــــــــــــــه باسم عينان  
طــــــالمــــــا حيـــرتــــــــاني  
أهما حـــوريــتـــان أم كــوكـبتـان...؟؟؟  
فأرجوك أيتها الغامضة...  
أأنت جنــــــــة أم نـــــــار...؟؟؟  
أأنت الحـــــنـــان أم العــذاب...؟؟؟  
و لكن يا سيدتي....  
ماذا أنـــــــــا فــــاعــــــل...؟؟؟  
و عينــــــاي انصهرت و امتزجت  
....مــــــع عــــينــــاك....  
و انبعث منها فجر شعر ...استثنائي...  
انفجرت منه مخيلتي...  
و رأيتك أنك أنـــــــــت ...  
...الكـــــــوكـــب العـــــــاشــــــر...  
عندها فقدت جميع حـــواسي  
فلم أعد أرى غير سراب و جهك  
ولم أعد أسمع الا همس رمشك  
و لم أعد أشم غير عذوبة أنفاسك  
و لا أتذوق ما ينطقه لسانـــــــي  
و لا أحس حتى بمغازلة نسمة  
...لــــــــكــــــــيــــــانـــــــــي...  
و لــــكـن لا بــــــــــــــــــــأس...  
فقد علمتني أن أحبك دون أراك  
علمتني أن أشتاق لسمفونية  
....ضــحـكـــــــــاتـــــــــك...  
علمتني احتــــرافــــــيـــة الاحساس  
....الــمــــــــــرهــــــــــــــف...  
و اكتسبت من هبة....من حــــــــــاسة  
لا هي سادسة..  
و لا هي سابعة...  
و لا هي ثامنة...  
و لا هي الألف....و لا الملــــيــــون  
فصرت أنت السماء تحت السماء  
ترافقتي أينما رحت...  
و تؤنسني وقتما نمت....  
و تواسيني كلما انهرت...  
فمن ذا يعرفك خيرا مني...؟؟؟  
فمن أدرى بالأمواج غير راكبها...؟؟  
من أدرى بالحب غير غارقه...؟؟  
فلماذا ألـــــــــومــــهم..؟؟..و قد جهلوا  
أنك مـــــــــلاك بيـــــــــــــن النـســــــاء  
و قد نصبتك رغم أنوفهن..  
ملكــــــــة لا تــــخــلــــع..  
حكمها لا يــفنـــــــــى..  
تاجـــــــها من لؤلؤ دمي...الغــــــــــالــــي  
يا مــــــــــــــلاكـــــــــي  
فمن أنا أمام درة عليـــــــــاء...؟؟؟  
من أنــــــــا و أنت الأنــوثــة جمعاء...؟؟  
من أنا..أمام امرأة في ذاتها أكون  
.....نـــجــــمــــا تـــــــــائـــــــــــها....  
أنــــــشطــــــــــــــــر و أنــــــــــــــدثر  
كلما همت ... و في عينيها كونها الغــنـــــــاء  
فلا تسألــــينـــي من أنا؟؟ أو من أكون؟؟    
أو حتـــــــى ماذا أكــــــــــــون؟؟  
أكـــون أو لا أكـــــــــون...فـحـبي لـــــــــك يفــــــوق الجــــــــنون

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك
على الحروف الجميلة 
التي باحت عن مشاعرك الرآقية
دمت ودآم ابدآع حرفك الجميل
تحياتي وتقديري لك اخي

----------


## max_11

> بارك الله فيك
> على الحروف الجميلة 
> التي باحت عن مشاعرك الرآقية
> دمت ودآم ابدآع حرفك الجميل
> تحياتي وتقديري لك اخي

 تقبل مني أجمل الأمنيات الصادقة
ولا حرمنا الله من مرور أنظاركم الغالية

----------


## max_11

تقبل مني أجمل الأمنيات الصادقة
ولا حرمنا الله من مرور أنظاركم الغالية

----------


## امير الصمت

اعشقك بكل جنون واحبك بكل لغة العالم ..و لا استطيع العيش بدونك 
lشكرا لك اخىعلى  الموضوع والكالمات الاكتر من رائعة

----------


## max_11

> اعشقك بكل جنون واحبك بكل لغة العالم ..و لا استطيع العيش بدونك 
> lشكرا لك اخىعلى  الموضوع والكالمات الاكتر من رائعة

 تقبل مني أجمل الأمنيات الصادقة
ولا حرمنا الله من مرور أنظاركم الغالية

----------

